# Anavar (Oxandrolone) Groupbuy - 10g for only $220!



## Groupbuys (Feb 26, 2015)

Dear members,

Allow me to introduce myself. I am a member of a private community that focuses on health and aesthetics.
The reason I'm here is because we need more valuable members. People that are interested in the same thing.
We have arrangments with laboratories which allows us to get many compounds for dirt cheap because we are with many and there is no middle-man!

Today I bring you an offer you cannot refuse. Real Oxandrolone for only $220 per 10 grams.
This excludes a testing fee each participating individual has to pay and shipping costs of $55 worldwide.

Why this is legit:
- Many people around the world participate together so we can get low prices. There is NO profit made.
- We work with a laboratory that has produced us many great goodies before. We get to test the batch and if it's shit it gets sent back. Full refund, no questions asked. We have yet to use this service though! So far 30+ succesful purchases from them.
- We test the actual batch (not a sample!) and divide the testing costs over the participating people. Average costs you're looking at is $20-30 extra.
- Can be sent as capsuled supplement with correct invoice if prefered!
- Pay with PayPal.

If this has sparked your interest then send us an e-mail at richardhead@inbox.com


----------



## Yaya (Feb 26, 2015)

send me some free samples to be tested and then I will let you know if I want them...if not then you are a douchebag


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't have money to send via paypal but if you accept a combination of IOUs, handjobs, and being added to cell phone bill as friends and family in sure we could work something out.


----------



## Shane1974 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm really surprised this was allowed to go up.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 26, 2015)

Shane1974 said:


> I'm really surprised this was allowed to go up.



This is the underground section with almost no rules. He's free to post this and everyone else is free to flame him to Hades or get in on the super duper amazing limited time TV offer only group buy.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 26, 2015)

It's legit because there is no profit made. I'm in.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm in there like swimwear


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 26, 2015)

So you test the entire batch? How is there any left if you use it all for testing? 

Either way, count me in. I can tell you're a real bro since you're not making a profit!


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 26, 2015)

Great first post.  I am glad you are looking for more "valuable members"  Good luck with that.


----------



## Groupbuys (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys. I know the OP reads semi-telemarketing style but these prices are actually possible if you group up and get shit done yourself.
I expected only the really curious and interested would mail so I left it at a simple OP. However since this place is cool and actually allows the post to remain up longer than half a day I'll elaborate further.

We're a private community with our own board/chatbox etc. If you're interested in participating you get access to it.
There you can see all previous groupbuys we had through the years, our own people doubting and getting answers, vehicles being discussed etc.

We're originally a hairloss prevention/curing group. It slowly evolved from discussing scalp massages to getting smooth balls, looking like Adonis and living longer. There is also our problem. Most of us are prone to hairloss since it's genetic thus we need AAS that will have the least sides as possible.

We've done SARMs in the past but the gains from these are mediocre at best. We were ready for something better and came upon Oxandrolone.
This baby gives almost no sides when it comes to your hair/tits. It kills your dick for a while but hey you can't have everything.



Yaya said:


> send me some free samples to be tested and then I will let you know if I want them...if not then you are a douchebag


I've actually thrown this into the group but since we're dealing with a large lab I doubt they'll do this for us. Doesn't hurt to ask though. 



Docd187123 said:


> I don't have money to send via paypal but if you accept a combination of IOUs, handjobs, and being added to cell phone bill as friends and family in sure we could work something out.


Taking this into consideration.



Docd187123 said:


> This is the underground section with almost no rules. He's free to post this and everyone else is free to flame him to Hades or get in on the super duper amazing limited time TV offer only group buy.


Thanks!



deadlift666 said:


> So you test the entire batch? How is there any left if you use it all for testing?
> 
> Either way, count me in. I can tell you're a real bro since you're not making a profit!



In a long distant past a different community I was in used to test stuff by the sample. One day it turned out the batch we got was shit.
The samples were fine though! The lab made sure of that as they knew we were testing them 

So now we test a sample we ourselves take from the batch. If it's junk we claim our money back.
The lab we work with has agreed to these terms making it uncessesary so far but it's good to have a little assurance.



transcend2007 said:


> Great first post.  I am glad you are looking for more "valuable members"  Good luck with that.


Thanks bro. We need more people to reach the quota the lab desires. Else they won't even produce. Hence the reason I came knocking on your door


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 26, 2015)

Be very careful how you mention your own forum and catbox. Soliciting members to another forum will get you banned underground section or no underground section


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 26, 2015)

I loooovvveeee me some var .


----------



## snake (Feb 26, 2015)

Shane1974 
I'm really surprised this was allowed to go up.



Docd187123 said:


> This is the underground section with almost no rules.



And Doc prefers it that way. Page up and you will see he offered sex for drugs. Personally, I would not like that option taken off the table in this forum.


----------



## enjoy_tren (Feb 26, 2015)

A bunch of guys discussing scalp massages on a message board you say?? Sounds like a quality group.  Who do i make the check out to?


----------



## Groupbuys (Feb 26, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> Be very careful how you mention your own forum and catbox. Soliciting members to another forum will get you banned underground section or no underground section


I won't link to it nor mention the name here whatsoever. However it is the very place where the groupbuys happen.



enjoy_tren said:


> A bunch of guys discussing scalp massages on a message board you say?? Sounds like a quality group.  Who do i make the check out to?


We actually banned the guy that kept bringing it up. He had people rub their head for years until science came and said it was bullshit


----------



## Seeker (Feb 26, 2015)

I like group gang bangs.  They're the best!


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> I loooovvveeee me some var .



Hands down one of my favorites to cycle.


----------



## Groupbuys (Feb 26, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Hands down one of my favorites to cycle.


Funny. Before I even thought of participating I asked other boards about anavar.
They pretty much called it shit and "made for women".


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 26, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Hands down one of my favorites to cycle.



id run it all fukkin summer if I could afford it lol


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 26, 2015)

Groupbuys said:


> Funny. Before I even thought of participating I asked other boards about anavar.
> They pretty much called it shit and "made for women".




those guys are dumasses then cuz 100mg ed of GOOD var will put 30 pounds on any lift in a month


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 26, 2015)

wait so if I kick in the 220 can I get the smooth ball massage at no extra charge


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2015)

Groupbuys said:


> Funny. Before I even thought of participating I asked other boards about anavar.
> They pretty much called it shit and "made for women".



These are guys that probably don't lift real weight either!


----------



## mugzy (Feb 26, 2015)

Clearly you didn't know what you were stepping into when you came here open posting illegal drugs. It took less than 30 seconds to break FoxyProxy and reveal your real IP.  you know that app isn't even a proxy at all.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 26, 2015)

Sky's the limit for this guy.


----------



## Groupbuys (Feb 26, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> those guys are dumasses then cuz 100mg ed of GOOD var will put 3 pounds on any lift in a month


I'm basically sold on the fact that it leaves my hair alone yet allows me to grow like no tomorrow.
Those same guys told me to opt for 500mg test-e a week instead 



admin said:


> Clearly you didn't know what you were stepping into when you came here open posting illegal drugs. It took less than 30 seconds to break FoxyProxy and reveal your real IP. you know that app isn't even a proxy at all.


Well **** me silly


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 26, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Sky's the limit for this guy.



Everyones a weiner at Pedro's


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2015)

Groupbuys said:


> I'm basically sold on the fact that it leaves my hair alone yet allows me to grow like no tomorrow.
> Those same guys told me to opt for 500mg test-e a week instead
> 
> 
> Well **** me silly



You should be running test with it unless your a women!


----------



## Groupbuys (Feb 26, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> You should be running test with it unless your a women!


I love my hair too much bro.


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 26, 2015)

Never a dull moment.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 26, 2015)

This is almost too funny

Openly advertise illegal drug sales

Openly provide email addy

Openly admit guys trading saving some hair for their dick to work


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> This is almost too funny
> 
> Openly advertise illegal drug sales
> 
> ...



Openly admitting without knowing that he is 100% clueless and don't know shit about aas, his comment on test and hair proves it.


----------



## Groupbuys (Feb 26, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> PillarofBalance said:
> 
> 
> > This is almost too funny
> ...


I was actually planning on doing 5-6 WK var only cycles with 20/20 nolva right after. Aware that it kills the dick for a while though.
If some test alongside prevents that I'll start pinning, as long as it's low dose.

Not selling shit myself btw. Just for the record. Only able to lead the horse to the water.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 26, 2015)

Doesnt this make you the middle man?

Who does anything for free?

I can get real anavar for much cheaper than 22$ a gram and thats without a group buy.

I think you guys need a new source...or better yet how bout I just start hooking you up for 150$ for 10 grams?

So you guys are using anavar without the use of Testosterone? That why you lose your dick for awhile and yes you can have both worlds.

let me know if you want cheaper var


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 26, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Doesnt this make you the middle man?
> 
> Who does anything for free?
> 
> ...


 
LMAO. 22 bucks a gram on a group buy, and it's probably shipped international.  50/50 shot of even getting through customs, and then another 90% chance it's fake anyhow.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 26, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> and it's probably shipped international.



It's been confirmed that it ships INT'L.


GB, what's your policy on reshipment when it gets seized by customs?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 26, 2015)

Can I buy your operation?  Whats the price (in pecos).....


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 26, 2015)

if i want a flower/suger mix i can go to walmart and get 5lbs. for $3.89


----------



## Groupbuys (Feb 26, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Doesnt this make you the middle man?
> 
> Who does anything for free?
> 
> ...


The only reason there is no middle-man is because we all want the stuff. Without enough people we won't be getting anything. If your source isn't just Alibaba/Made-In-China.com then yes we can talk. Basically your source should meet some criteria:

- Accept PayPal so we can pull out if they start dicking us.
- Agree to send the batch within 2 months. It will be tested HPLC/MS/NMR. Some of us have agreed to do individual testing as well.
- Have some rep. Ie. you must have done business with them before.

I don't know what everyone will be doing with their anavar. For all I care they snort the stuff. I just know I can't wait to try it myself 



wabbitt said:


> LMAO. 22 bucks a gram on a group buy, and it's probably shipped international.  50/50 shot of even getting through customs, and then another 90% chance it's fake anyhow.


Agreed that customs are a bitch. Certain countries like nanny state Australia will have a tough time.
We have developed certain 'methods' over time to avoid this though. Our first groupbuys had problems where certain members (Canadians/Australians) had delayed shipments because of inspections by customs. Since then we've adapted. It also has a lot to do with the courier you choose.

There is international shipping. $40 EMS and $55 express courier of your own choice.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 26, 2015)

Can you send me the var first then I send the money?


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2015)

:32 (16): POB went from 125lbs to 126lbs on a var cycle


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 26, 2015)

Groupbuys said:


> Not selling shit myself btw. Just for the record. Only able to lead the horse to the water.





Groupbuys said:


> We have developed certain 'methods' over time to avoid this though. Our first groupbuys had problems where certain members (Canadians/Australians) had delayed shipments because of inspections by customs. Since then we've adapted. It also has a lot to do with the courier you choose.



You are quite simply full of shit.  You aren't selling yourself but refer to we.  

You aren't making money but are eager to come here post about it get flamed and act like everything is cool. That's the hallmark of a shill.  I have seen plenty shills and you are all the same.

If you are doing a group buy it would be shipped to a single receiver who would remail. That doesn't seem to be the case here at all.  Especially since the price doesn't seem to drop if you have 100 or 1000 buyers.

Anavar is the most faked steroid, maybe second to primo.  It's also what every noob things they should take because they think it will get you shredded and pack on muscle neither of which is true. So I think you're simply trying to grab the low hanging fruit.

You haven't mentioned anything such as a lab name, or source for the powder so nobody can research the actual source

Everything about you fukking stinks... 

You're also on wanna be big and only got one response, another person telling you that you are full of shit as well. 

This is one of the most pathetic attempts at scamming I have ever seen.

Oh and paypal... Lets use paypal to buy illegal drugs. Wow.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 27, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Oh and paypal... Lets use paypal to buy illegal drugs. Wow.



I got some clarification on the paypal thing earlier in the chat.
Apparently, funds from participants are sent to a paypal account owned by "Groupbuys". From there, after Groupbuys make their quota (Groupbuys words) they they send funds to the lab.

Yet they're not middlemen, nor are they turning profit... Right....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 27, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> I got some clarification on the paypal thing earlier in the chat.
> Apparently, funds from participants are sent to a paypal account owned by "Groupbuys". From there, after Groupbuys make their quota (Groupbuys words) they they send funds to the lab.
> 
> Yet they're not middlemen, nor are they turning profit... Right....



what in the living hell...

Ya know if the guy didn't tell obvious outright lies from the beginning maybe it wold be like 1/3 believable that this isn't a scam.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 27, 2015)

Is it me or is it getting really dark in this topic? Almost like there's no sun. 

Kinda shady

Not that there is anything wrong with shady, just as long as I'm kicked back in a hammock sipping a margarita.

Oh sweet, 200 posts, Giddyup


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 27, 2015)

God damn it !!!!!!! 


So should I send my money or not. 


I have my pay pal ready to go.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 27, 2015)

Send it to me, and I will send it to my brother and we will relay it to this dude we know in Tennessee that will send it to these guys.

I promise you will get your product


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 27, 2015)

Do u take Apple Pay?  All the cool people are using Apple Pay.....


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 27, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Do u take Apple Pay?  All the cool people are using Apple Pay.....



Will you also take payment in apples ?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 27, 2015)

JackC4 said:


> Will you also take payment in apples ?



Well if that's the case we definitely have to go to my brothers place. 

He has like 6 apple trees, 1 pear tree and an orange tree.

Jackpot


----------



## RowdyBrad (Feb 27, 2015)

If I take extra oxtadrolone can I not have to do shots?


----------



## Groupbuys (Feb 27, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> *You are quite simply full of shit.  You aren't selling yourself but refer to we.
> 
> You aren't making money but are eager to come here post about it get flamed and act like everything is cool. That's the hallmark of a shill.  I have seen plenty shills and you are all the same.*
> No, I expected these exact reactions from 'bros'. How is this not a normal reaction to a random offering cheap anavar.
> ...



If you guys seriously think I'm going through all this trouble to scam you out of a mere $220 you are sadly mistaken.
The only reason I'm here is to find more people interested in a legit way to get themselves Anavar so we can get this groupbuy going.
Can you get it legit and even cheaper like Cobra then good for you. Why not share it with the rest?


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 27, 2015)

Groupbuys said:


> If you guys seriously think I'm going through all this trouble to scam you out of a mere $220 you are sadly mistaken.
> The only reason I'm here is to find more people interested in a legit way to get themselves Anavar so we can get this groupbuy going.
> Can you get it legit and even cheaper like Cobra then good for you. Why not share it with the rest?


It is more plausible that you would be here to scam us than it is that you are here to help us out of the kindness of your heart. It's not my first day on the internet....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 27, 2015)

Groupbuys said:


> If you guys seriously think I'm going through all this trouble to scam you out of a mere $220 you are sadly mistaken.
> The only reason I'm here is to find more people interested in a legit way to get themselves Anavar so we can get this groupbuy going.
> Can you get it legit and even cheaper like Cobra then good for you. Why not share it with the rest?



$220 x 50ppl = $11,000. Shit adds up real quick. 

I can get real Var for well under the price you offered. Matter of fact I stocked up once I found out the actual price bc it was cheaper than any other place I had seen. I don't share info with others for the same reason I don't give out my drug dealer's info to anyone.... Point blank, you act like a shill/scammer, you cannot sweet talk yourself past most the members here who will call it everytime they see it, and while this board has some awesome members I hope not a single one of them is stupid enough to no lt see through this game.


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 27, 2015)

Do you have coupons my good sir.....


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 27, 2015)

Can I trade you my banana, some fruit snacks and my ecto cooler?


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 27, 2015)

My cost for raw var is 3.80 a gram, bona fide, tried and tested!  Your price is ridiculous and outrageous and you are clown.  Go **** yourself.


----------



## Groupbuys (Feb 27, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> $220 x 50ppl = $11,000. Shit adds up real quick.
> 
> I can get real Var for well under the price you offered. Matter of fact I stocked up once I found out the actual price bc it was cheaper than any other place I had seen. I don't share info with others for the same reason I don't give out my drug dealer's info to anyone.... Point blank, you act like a shill/scammer, you cannot sweet talk yourself past most the members here who will call it everytime they see it, and while this board has some awesome members I hope not a single one of them is stupid enough to no lt see through this game.





wabbitt said:


> My cost for raw var is 3.80 a gram, bona fide, tried and tested!  Your price is ridiculous and outrageous and you are clown.  Go **** yourself.


Applause! Since you are so sincere about being able to provide cheap legit anavar for any member of this board I'd say this thread has done some good.
It would also seem that your generous offers have made this thread obsolete. Might as well lock it.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm honestly surprised that it's made it this far.

The only explanation, free humor


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 27, 2015)

Groupbuys said:


> Applause! Since you are so sincere about being able to provide cheap legit anavar for any member of this board I'd say this thread has done some good.
> It would also seem that your generous offers have made this thread obsolete. Might as well lock it.



Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 27, 2015)

JackC4 said:


> Will you also take payment in apples ?



I only have one thing to say about this whole thread........


Who the fvck is that girl in your avi and why is she not sitting that perfect ass on my face?!?!


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 27, 2015)

I don't have any money...but I do have 2 Lbs of hamburger meat...perhaps we can make a trade?...


----------



## DF (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I saw this deal on Groupon.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## wabbitt (Feb 27, 2015)

That is awesome.


----------

